# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Porosite e Zojes ne Mexhugorje

## Dielli_ime

Te dashur besimtare,

Po e hap kete teme per te postuar porosite e Zojes ne Mexhugorje, dhene vegimtareve te ndryshem, ne menyre qe te na ndihmojne per te jetuar ne menyre sa me te shenjte.

Meqe ky eshte muaji i Rruzares se Shenjte, le ta meditojme kete porosi per cdo nate ne lutjet tona dhe t'i premtojme nenes tone qiellore se do ta ndjekim Jezusin ne cdo hap dhe se do ta kerkojme gjithmone ndihmen e saj qe te na drejtoje te Biri.

Ad Jesum per Mariam!


*2 tetor 2009*

Porosia e Zojes dhene Mirjana Soldos

Femije te dashur, ndersa ju shoh, zemra ime mbushet me dhimbje. Ku po shkoni femijet e mi? A keni rene kaq shume ne mekat saqe nuk dini si ta ndalni veten? Ju e arsyetoni veten me mekat dhe jetoni sipas tij. Gjunjezohuni poshte Kryqit dhe shikoni tim Bir. Ai e mundi mekatin dhe vdiq qe ju, femijet e mi, te mund te jetoni. Me lejoni t'ju ndihmoj qe te mos vdisni por te jetoni me tim Bir pergjithmone. Faleminderit!

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Dielli ime, faleminderit.
> Por a mund te te bej nje pyetje? 
> A jane treguar te gjitha porosite e Mexhugories apo jo? 
> Desha te them a ka rilevime sekrete per momentin apo jo? Dhe ku mund ti gjej te gjitha porosite e dhena deri tani?

----------


## Dielli_ime

Ja edhe mesazhi i dates 25 tetor 2009.

Te dashur femije! Edhe sot ju jap bekimet e mia, ju bekoj te gjitheve dhe ju ftoj qe te rriteni ne kete rruge, qe Zoti e ka nisur permes meje per shpetimin tuaj. Lutuni, agjeroni dhe deshmojeni me gezim fene tuaj, femijezit e mi, dhe qofshin zemrat tuaja te mbushura gjithmone me lutje. Ju faleminderit qe i jeni pergjigjur thirrjes time.


Volsiv,

shtyp ne google 'medjugorje messages' dhe ke plot faqe qe i kane ato. Ke shume edhe ne YouTube. Jo, nuk jane bere te ditura te gjitha mesazhet e Zojes.

Te fala ne Krishtin!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Porosia e Zojes ne Mexhugorje, 2 nentor 2009


Te dashur femije, 

Edhe sot jam ne mesin tuaj per t'ju treguar rrugen qe do t'ju ndihmoje te njihni dashurine e Hyjit, dashurine e Hyjit qe ju lejoi ta therrisni Ate dhe ta perceptoni sei Ate. Ju kerkoj sinqerisht te shikoni ne brendi zemrat tuaja dhe te shqyrtoni se sa shume e doni Hyjin. A eshte Ai i fundit ne zemren tuaj? Te rrethuar nga te mirat materiale, sa here e keni tradhetuar, mohuar dhe harruar Ate? Femijet e mi, mos e mashtroni veten me te mirat e botes. Mendoni per shpirtin tuaj, pasi eshte me i rendesishem se trupi; pastrojeni ate. Thirreni Atin, pasi Ai po pret per ju. Kthehuni tek Ai. Jam me ju, pasi Ai, per meshire te vet, me dergon te ju. Faleminderit!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Meqe jemi te kjo teme, ne dhjetor do te kete organizim nga Shqiperia me autobus per nje shtegtim ne Mexhugorje. Nese ka ndonje te interesuar, me thoni qe te shoh se cfare mund te bej. Vizat me Bosnjen jane hequr  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Dielli_ime

Porosia e Zojes ne Mexhugorje dhene Mirjana Soldos, 2 janar 2010

Te dashur femije, 

Sot po ju ftoj, me besim dhe dashuri te plote, qe me eshte dhene, pasi deshiroj qe t'ju njoh me Birin tim. Mos kini frike, une jam ketu me ju, jam prane jush. Po ju tregoj rrugen per ta falur veten, per t'i falur te tjeret, dhe qe me pendese te sinqerte te zemres te gjunjezoheni para Atit. Beni qe te vdese cdo gje qe ju pengon nga dashuria dhe shpetimi - qe ju te mund te jeni me Te dhe ne Te. Vendosni per nje fillim te ri, nje fillim me dashuri te sinqerte te vete Zotit. Faleminderit!

----------


## Dielli_ime

> >>> Dielli ime, faleminderit.
> > Por a mund te te bej nje pyetje? 
> > A jane treguar te gjitha porosite e Mexhugories apo jo? 
> > Desha te them a ka rilevime sekrete per momentin apo jo? Dhe ku mund ti gjej te gjitha porosite e dhena deri tani?


Volsiv,

Me fal se me paska kaluar kjo pyetje e jotja. Nese s'i ke gjetur ende porosite e Zojes ne Mexhugorje, te lutem kliko ketu http://www.medugorje.com/category/messages/

Te fala,
k.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Ju keshilloj te shkoni nje dite ne Mexhugorje. 
> Une sapo jam kthyer dhe me la nje shije te mire atmosfera qe ndjeva atje.

----------


## VOLSIV

Mesazhi i fundit nga Medjugorje, 25 gusht 2010 

"Fëmijë të dashur! Me gëzim të madh, edhe sot, kam dëshirë të ju ftoj rishtas: lutuni, lutuni, lutuni. Le të jetë kjo një kohë lutjeje personale për ju. Gjatë ditës, gjeni një vend ku të luteni me gëzim në meditim. Ju dua dhe ju bekoj të gjithëve. Faleminderit që i jeni përgjigjur thirrjes sime. "

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Per ata qe njohin Paddy Kelly-n antarin e grupit "Kelly Family", ne Mexhugorje mund ta shohe si Brother John Paul Mary. 
> Ja nje kenge shume e bukur kenduar prej tij ne Mexhugoje.

----------


## VOLSIV

Mesazhi i fundit nga Medjugorje, 25 janar 2011 

Bij te dashur! Edhe sot jam me ju dhe ju shoh, ju bekoj dhe nuk e humb shpresen qe kjo bote do ndryshoje per mire dhe qe paqja do mbreteroje ne zemrat e juaja. Gezimi do te mbreteroje ne bote sepse ju ju pergjigjet thirrjes dhe dashurise se Zotit. Shpirti i Shenjte ndryshon te gjithe ata qe kane thene po. Prandaj deshiroj t'ju them: faleminderit qe ju pergjigjet thirrjes time.


Latest Monthly Medjugorje Message, January 25, 2011 

“Dear children! Also today I am with you and I am looking at you and blessing you, and I am not losing hope that this world will change for the good and that peace will reign in the hearts of men. Joy will begin to reign in the world because you have opened yourselves to my call and to God’s love. The Holy Spirit is changing a multitude of those who have said ‘yes’. Therefore I desire to say to you: thank you for having responded to my call. ”

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Mesazhi i fundit nga Medjugorje, 25 janar 2011
> 
> Bij te dashur! Edhe sot jam me ju dhe ju shoh, ju bekoj dhe nuk e humb shpresen qe kjo bote do ndryshoje per mire dhe qe paqja do mbreteroje ne zemrat e juaja. Gezimi do te mbreteroje ne bote sepse ju ju pergjigjet thirrjes dhe dashurise se Zotit. Shpirti i Shenjte ndryshon te gjithe ata qe kane thene po. Prandaj deshiroj t'ju them: faleminderit qe ju pergjigjet thirrjes time.


Nga vin keto fjal qe  ke shkruar?

----------


## VOLSIV

Per ata qe duan te dine me shume rreth cfare po ndodh ne Medjugore, cfare jane Mesazhet Mariane dhe cfare jane 10 sekretet e Shen Marise mund te shikojne nje dokumentar te "Rete 4" lidhur me kete ceshtje.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Ndersa per te gjithe ata qe duan te azhornohen mbi mesazhet e fundit le te klikojne ne faqen e meposhtme.

http://www.medjugorje.ws/

----------


## MafiaWarz

Une spo kom shum koh mi kqyr videot, a bon mem kallxu ju punen e  mesazheve?Kush i shkruan keto mesazhe.Pyes sepse kam degjuar qe ne megjugore jane bere disa mrekulli?

Nje shok i imi  ne kete vend eshte larguar nga droga.

----------


## VOLSIV

Sot mbushen 30 vjet nga shfaqja e pare e Shen Marise ne Medjugorje.

http://www.medjugorje.ws/it/videos/3...at-medjugorje/

Po ju pershendes me nje kenge te Paddy Kelly-t te kompozuar pikerisht ne kete vend.

http://www.medjugorje.ws/en/videos/paddy-kelly-pray/

----------


## Diella1



----------


## Diella1

http://www.lib-art.com/imgpainting/7...ta-tiepolo.jpg

----------


## Diella1



----------


## Diella1



----------

